# Dad's Day Gift



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So my better half gave me my Dads Day gift this morning. She's always trying to get me things that I'll use, and not "re-gift" or hide in the shop so she cant see it. I've told her to just get me a 24' North River boat rigged to my specs and she would never have a need to get me anything ever again.


guess what I got??? ----------  Nope, not a boat. She got me one of those "Arctic Hats" you see on TV. I looooooooooove it!!! I'm not plugging for the company but, those suckers really work.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My wife and I spent the full 2 minutes of that commercial laughing. Glad it actually works though.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

KineKilla said:


> My wife and I spent the full 2 minutes of that commercial laughing. Glad it actually works though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


+1


----------

